# Enerskin - would this be an advantage when riding?



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.enerskinamerica.com/pages/technology

So this popped up on my facebook ads today, they had cycling as one of the uses.

Would this tech be useful when on the bike?


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

It might be useful if you are worried about blowing your knees out. If not, there are very few riders using this, maybe those working on the hour record?


----------

